# Ak!!!! You Owe Me A New Pole!!!!



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm sitting back relaxing and writing some info on my last fish into my log. Of course I'm bragging to AK that I have caught 25 fish in 23 hours of fishing. Blah blah blah and 3 mirrors....blah blah blah And then it dawns on me.....I have not checked my pole in awhile.....I stand up and take a look and......NO POLE!! Some stupid fish stole my pole!! So how is this AK's fault your wondering, Because he said "heard" what sounded like a "drag" being pulled! So I lose ANOTHER pole, the first one I broke after losing a 30+ lber off of the bank and back in the drink and now this pole thanks to AK. At this rate I'll need to buy new poles everymonth, lol


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

thats a nice problem to have, big fish breaking your poles


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

You were not using the alarms you stol...aaw out bid me for?   
The ones I have sure do make things easier... I was talking with Mark when we met at West Branch W/O any worry about my rods, which I also had the drag set at almost nothing <-- a must do without baitrunner reels!!!


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I got "your" alarms the other day, have not had a chance to use them yet. lol I made a stand for them, who needs banks sticks. I'm gonna get out at least one day this week and couple next week.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

> I got "your" alarms the other day


 hahahaa
I know to the carpers on here its old news to them but man I don't know how I lived (fished) without them before... Oh yea with my eyes bouncing from pole to pole LOL


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Ak owes you a brand new outfit...............  ..................


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

hey..blame it on the fish..  and to think we just talked about that 3 minutes before u lost it..  and yup, i'm still laughin'..
sorry about today maan..i had an accident when u called me, so i can't talk.. i may need to go see someone in the building where your wife works tho..


----------



## Tornichio (Apr 14, 2004)

sorry to hear about your pole being stole by a fish big chessie. Ak was telling me about that story friday night. At least the fish have been cooperating with you though.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

marc.. don't worry maan, its only the beginning of the year.. i'll make sure you get wear out before the year's over with.. that's a promise..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL..LOL..#1 thing i tell guys that are getting into carp fishing..whatever your price range is invest in a pair of BAITRUNNER style reels...this will help elemenate the lost rod issue all together(that is IF you remember to flip the lever...lol).
9 out of 10 times when you hear about someone loosing a pole, a carp is to blame.Ive seen guys set with thier fish rod between there legs and still not react fast enough, when a carp takes off it can be blazin fast. 

The other "goodies" us serious carpers use is all personal preference..not needed, a baitrunner style reel IS ! I still dont see why guys still bother with single drag reels and keep adjusting them after each cast...wasted time and hassel for me, but to each is own i guess.

Just be lucky it was'nt a $300-$500 carp combo......geez I hate to even think of that thought!!


Scott


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

BigChessie said:


> I'm sitting back relaxing and writing some info on my last fish into my log. Of course I'm bragging to AK that I have caught 25 fish in 23 hours of fishing. Blah blah blah and 3 mirrors....blah blah blah And then it dawns on me.....I have not checked my pole in awhile.....I stand up and take a look and......NO POLE!! Some stupid fish stole my pole!! So how is this AK's fault your wondering, Because he said "heard" what sounded like a "drag" being pulled! So I lose ANOTHER pole, the first one I broke after losing a 30+ lber off of the bank and back in the drink and now this pole thanks to AK. At this rate I'll need to buy new poles everymonth, lol


 Might be time for some euro rods and at the very least a baitrunner


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey, check around, I seem to remember a thread recently where someone got some free carp tackle somewhere, maybe he can tell you where he gets it. 
Anyone heard of Aurora tackle? I've seen some of their baitrunners very inexpensive on eBay.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

> By the way hows the business going?...been out in your boat lately??...lol


Thats not cool man...


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Not Cool is RIGHT. I do not care what RiverRat and other members have going on , but it's not going to carry over on this site. I've had it and something needs to be done and it will......... Rick


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

atrkyhntr said:


> Thats not cool man...



No it is NOT


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Had the boat out yesterday, got :S 
Took my son and his girlfriend, thanks for asking.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I certainly don't want to hijack this thread....Click here ! My river post.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

what the heck?? napped for a second and missed something??
nice day to be out for sure.. i'm just sitting inside trying not to scare anyone..


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Come on man can't look that bad...
I hope this weather starts heating up I am sick of not being able to chum my spots 2 days in a row!!!
Last year I was catching incredible numbers of carp at Ladue now but my swim is not getting the chum it needs to draw them in and keep them there...


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

oohh yes, i look bad enough that bigchessie came by and handed me bags of frozen peas to put on my face..  
thanks again bigchessie.. i owe you guys big time.. and also thank her for the packet she gave me..


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Went down and met up with Chessie and crappie, crappie had just caught a nice mirrored cap. Nice meeting and talking to you Chessie. Just a note, you need to find better people to run with instead of AK,,,,jk. I guess it was good talking to you also AK.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey it was nice to find someone to talk about some good ole hunting! You left to soon though, you should have seen me running up down the bank like a mad man trying to land a 17.5 lb on that ultra light lol


----------

